# Cedar Fence boards turning green under Live Oak?



## Chris

Well, my nice cedar fence boards on my backyard landscaping project are turning green. I am assuming due to the wet conditions and the oak tree that it lies under. Anything useful to restore it? Pressurewash them or bleaching solution or stain and seal? What is the best way to restore the cedar planks? I was going to stain them and seal them anyway this spring but I am just curious about how to keep this from happening and why is does happen. Thanks!

Andy


----------



## bontai Joe

Either moss or mold growing in the shady moist area. Total prevention would require cutting down the oak tree, not acceptable I imagine. Pressure washing with a bleach solution will get rid of it for now. Sealing the wood with something will slow it down but not eliminate it. Is the fence bottom very close to the soil? Can you increase the distance from the bottom to the soil? Prune the oak to allow more sunlight in?


----------



## Live Oak

I would just shoot it with some bleach and pressure wash it clean. Not much you can do to stop the aging and deterioration of the wood unless you paint it or seal it when it goes up new.


----------



## Greg

Andy,

Most probably just moss/mold from the shade getting into the pores of the cedar planks. Common problem. Cleaning and sealing will work, but most likely you'll have to do on a regular basis as long as the boards are in constant shade.

Ace Hardware, like probably most DIY stores, sells a "cleaner" for moss and stains. I used it when I did my cedar fence a few years ago. Follow directions for diluting, use your "chemical" hose and low pressure on your washer to apply. Let set and then wash off. The Ace stuff worked well.

I then applied an oil based sealer with a light cedar stain and it came out like new.


----------

